# Win XP Drivers for Compaq Presario A900



## go4saket (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys!

I purchased a Compaq Presario A900 which came with Vista Home. As I am not comfortable with Vista, I want to shift back to Win XP but even after searching a lot, failed to find the drivers for the same.

Can you guys please help me to find the complete set of drivers for my notebook. Its very urgent and I will be highly obliged.

Thank you.


----------



## tejaslok (May 20, 2009)

@ go4saket, install this small soft this will not giv u original but the similar one to it, i also had the same prob with compaq PC , some good fella told me to use this and eureak it worked and even my onboard audio( sound driver) also worked for me 

link : - *www.3dpchip.com/sub/chip_eng.html

or else talk to any compaq customer care i.e HP


----------

